# Trip lol.



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok, so here I am happy and relaxed having a coffee.

Now here is the evidence of when I fell up into the bus before we went away. 

On a lovely day out to one of the shopping area's I happened to come across this little family.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds like a relaxing and fun trip, it's good to see you back on the forums! That coffee must've been good--but that bruise looks terrible!  

What an adorable little family, I love the little cygnets splashing around :loveeyes: 
Thanks for the pics, Cathy!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

* That bruise looks extremely painful and I'm sure you must be awfully sore! :hug:

I'm glad you were able to have a good time despite your mishap and were able to relax and enjoy your coffee. I like your new hair-style,

The picture of the cygnets in the puddle is great! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes I must admit I felt very embarrassed and very sore, I couldn't actually see the damage until that night when we arrived as I had leggings on . 
I knew it would be bruised though as BOY did it hurt when I fell.
The bus had a step up, I shudder to think how elderly people ( says me in my age bracket LOL) manage to get their cases up They really should have those wheel chair friendly buses that lower down the ramp for ease of access.
I some how managed to get the wheels caught on the rim of the step and the momentum from me pushing the case made me overbalance, then I fell backwards on to my backside and the case tumbled down on top of me!
Lucky it wasn't on the way back as the case would of been much heavier LOL.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad you were only bruised and not broken Cath...

Yes indeed Randy only the bank account is broken I think .......


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Ouch! That looks nasty! Glad you're okay though.
The swan family are so adorable


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes I was so excited to see them made my sister walk a fait way to get to see them up close, They were starting to become protective of their babies Dad started flap his beautiful wings and hiss at me so I backed off and gave them space. It was interesting to see the mum had been caught and given a number on that band around her neck.:budgie:


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh My, glad you didn't do more damage...lovely pic of the swan family


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I hope you had a great time, and I'm sorry to hear about the little spill up the bus!  At least it didn't inhibit you from enjoying the rest of the trip!


----------

